# How is this legal over there :(



## missllama (Dec 13, 2008)

someone on rdu a link to this site, it made me so upset seeing those poor geckos and snake stuck to that  how can anyone be so cruel
how can it be legal over there?

http://www.cahabasnaketrapsales.com/



EDIT
SORRY I DELETED THE PHOTO OF THIS PAGE BECAUSE IT WAS HUGE!
if u want to see it it is on that main pg
it has animals stuck to a plank of something with glue  they must wander on it get stuck and die


----------



## missllama (Dec 13, 2008)

the more i read the more i feel sick i just found this info on there site the first two highlighted points are absolutely horrible 

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]How are snakes attracted to Cahaba Snake Trap?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*First you must place the trap in the correct location*. In the wild, snakes seek cover for their protection and a place to hide. Cahaba Snake Trap give the appearance of both a place to hide and protection. The snake crawles in for his safety and a place to wait for food and is caught in the glue insert.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Why is Cahaba Snake Trap better than other similar products?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Cahaba snake trap is made of a higly ridged plastic which makes it very strong.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]The plastic makes the trap water resistant and can be use in wet or damp places.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]The trap can be used when sprinklers are in use. The trap is made to be free standing. It is re-usable and can be used again and again, all you need to do is replace the glue inserts and if needed, you can order more inserts. The trap is consumer friendly and safe for children and pets. Cahaba Snake Trap is higly economical because it is re-usable. (best trap on the market)[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]How can I tell the difference between poisonous and non-poisonous snakes?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]There are only 4 species of poisonous snakes in North America; Copperhead, Rattlesnake, Water Moccasin and Coral Snake. Learn to identify these snakes from photos and you can safely assume all other snakes you see in North America are non-poisonous.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]What are Pit Vipers?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Pit Vipers have a small heat sensor or pit on each side of the head between the eye and nostril. This pit is used to locate warm-blooded prey. It acts like an infrared heat detector. However, the pit doesn't accurately tell the size of the prey. Unfortunately, snakes don't see well at night and as a result you could be mistaken for prey at night. Three of four North American poisonous snakes species are pit vipers; Cottonmouth, Rattlesnake and Copperhead.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]What should I do if I'm bitten by a poisonous snake?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Most methods of self treatment are now deemed to cause more harm than good. The best thing to do is remain calm and seek professional medical care as soon as possible.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]How dangerous are bites from a poisonous snake?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Small children are in more danger than adults because the venom is more concentrated in their smaller body mass. It also depends on how much venom is received. Everyone who is injected with venom should receive medical treatment. It is estimated that 10-15 people die each year from snake bites in North America.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]If I'm bitten by a poisonous snake, should I kill it and take it to the hospital for identification?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]No, once you get to the hospital a simple blood test can determine what kind of venom is in your system. Emergency room staffs rightfully take a dim view of bringing snakes (alive or dead) into the emergency room.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Do rattlesnakes always rattle to warn us?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]They usually do, but not always. They rattle because they are frightened and they think they will be seen. If they are secure in their camouflage, they probably won't rattle. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Can snakes hear?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]No, regardless of what you may have heard about making noise to warn snakes of approach or presence, they are completely deaf and live in a silent world. However, they can pick-up small, minute ground vibrations of other creatures (including us) moving in their immediate area. It's one way they avoid danger and enemies. They also use this ability to locate prey.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Are snakes really afraid of us?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Yes. They live in a world of eat or be eaten. They take one look at us and "think","I can't eat this thing, but it's big enough to eat me". Consequently, they are very much afraid of us.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Why does a snake flick out its tongue?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]A snake's scent glands are located in its tongue. When it flicks out its' tongue, it is "smelling" the air, usually because it is concerned about another creature moving in its immediate vicinity.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Will non-poisonous snakes bite?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Yes, they will bite if they are threatened or cornered. Though their bit is not normally considered life theatening, they can be extremely painful and cause bleeding, infection and scarring.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Can the age of a rattlesnake be determined by the number of its' rattlers?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Not really, a new rattler is added each time a rattlesnake sheds its' skin, which could be anywhere from 2 to 4 times per year.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Do snakes lay eggs or bear their young alive?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Some snakes lay eggs, others bare their young alive. there is no such thing as a "mother" snake. After eggs are deposited or the baby snakes are born, the female's responsibility ends.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Can snakes bite while they are underwater?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Yes, they can open their mouths and bite while under water.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]What do snakes eat?[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Snakes eat worms, insects, lizards, small mammals, birds, eggs, frogs, fish and other snakes.[/FONT]​


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a question they DIDN'T have up there... Can we have a REALLY big one made for the mongrels that make and use those cruel things!!! That (in my opinion!!!!) is VERY wrong!!


----------



## Vixen (Dec 14, 2008)

Surely that can't be legal? Aren't reptiles protected over there aswell, and surely some humane societies would have something to say about it?

Very wrong..


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 14, 2008)

You forgot this line, 

"Captured snakes can be humanely released".

I'm sure that regularly happens with those traps......​


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 14, 2008)

The voice over for that web site states that the lizards and snakes can be humanely released and then there is a photo on one of the other pages of one being released into a rubbish bin (although I think the snake was a plastic prop).


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 14, 2008)

I found another good quote



> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Lethal Measures
> *Use a long- handled shovel or hoe to kill a snake by severing the head from the body. *Caution:* Do not handle the head of a poisonous snake alive or dead. Recently killed snakes may bite by reflex action. Poisonous snakes should be killed only if their presence endangers humans or pets
> *Humane Release:
> *Critters can be humanely release from Cahaba Snake Trap by use of mineral or vegetable oil. Use caution when releasing snakes and always wear protective guard against bites.
> [/FONT][/FONT]


I'm assuming it legal because the snakes and critters can be "humanely" released. I doubt many are though.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 14, 2008)

And just HOW safe for the Snake is the Oil to allow it to be 'humanely released'? I still think we trap them!!


----------



## missllama (Dec 14, 2008)

i doubt anyone who would even consider that stuff on the site would safley release anything!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats wrong


----------



## noidea (Dec 14, 2008)

If that glue stuff is anything like the rat paper that an old boss used to use, NOTHING can be removed without leaving its feet and whateverelse that is stuck to it behind. I'm with the rest of ya's make one big enough to trap them.


----------



## rosequoll (Dec 14, 2008)

They may say you can humanely release them, but how many people would check everyday?

I found one of those traps at my work (they sell glue traps here for catching rats) and almost threw up. I'm pretty tough, I'd think. I don't mind dead things, I can deal with most anything, but this juvenile brown rat was still alive, and had broken both hind legs by struggling to get out of the glue.

I cried, and I got ANGRY, and I told my work flat out that if they didn't get rid of EVERY glue trap in the place, I'd walk out. They did, I'm still there, but..frick, seriously, they're AWFUL. I don't know how anyone with a concience can even THINK about using something like that.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 14, 2008)

i wonder if anyone has done any reports on the effectiveness of these traps? There ar other traps that can be used to catch reptiles which I'm sure would be just as effective but without the glue.

They also don't mention that they need to be checked regularly do avoid deaths. We all know that herps can die pretty quick from exposure on hot days.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2008)

I prefer rat poison and the like too rosequoll. Atleast that way they are out of sight when they are in agony.


----------



## Bugsy (Dec 14, 2008)

If you watch the video it has a link to, it clearly says the snakes can be removed from the sticky paper with vegetable oil and humanely released...Its up to the person who owns the trap to regularly check it...I think the traps could be a good idea in the hands of the right people who are responsible enough to regularly check the trap and release snakes when necessary. Those people who arent responsible enough to check the trap and release snakes is more then likely going to use the old shovel trick if they see a snake anyway.


----------



## MMAnne (Dec 14, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> If you watch the video it has a link to, it clearly says the snakes can be removed from the sticky paper with vegetable oil and humanely released...Its up to the person who owns the trap to regularly check it...I think the traps could be a good idea in the hands of the right people who are responsible enough to regularly check the trap and release snakes when necessary. Those people who arent responsible enough to check the trap and release snakes is more then likely going to use the old shovel trick if they see a snake anyway.



That is true... Althought the pictures aren't pleasant, and the people that made the traps obviously would just as soon as use the inhumane way sooo...

Bit late to take back that abusive... i mean friendly... email I sent. Oh well, I'm hardly cut up about that.


----------



## pythoness (Dec 14, 2008)

glue traps are terrible. I have rescued native rodents from such traps, and they can take days to die in the unyeilding glue. They will naw their own limbs off to get out. It would be far worse for snakes as we all know what happens when sticky tape comes in contact with scales.

This is disguesting, shows the low brow attitude of the people who use them.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmmnnnnnnn......


----------



## Bugsy (Dec 14, 2008)

MMAnne said:


> the people that made the traps obviously would just as soon as use the inhumane way sooo...
> 
> And what evidence do you have behind that claim? You think because they have made a snake trap that they just want to kill snakes? That its not to keep your pets and children safe? Sorry to be rude about this but im sick of seeing people on this site make judements and accusations about people and companys when they really dont know what they're talking about.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2008)

You sure thats a real site?

Dodgy traps!! Can't be real if it is I wonder if they will bring a bigger one out for stray dogs???


----------



## cris (Dec 14, 2008)

Scleropages said:


> You sure thats a real site?
> 
> Dodgy traps!! Can't be real if it is I wonder if they will bring a bigger one out for stray dogs???



Sticky traps are nothing new, its just specifically designing and marketing them to kill snakes that is new. Rodent and insect traps are widely used in Australia, they work well on AHG's i have heard. Untill someone makes something better they will be used. Compared to using some poisons i think they have a few advantages. 

It wont be long before someone catches a rattler, cops a bite and sues them.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 14, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> If you watch the video it has a link to, it clearly says the snakes can be removed from the sticky paper with vegetable oil and humanely released...Its up to the person who owns the trap to regularly check it...I think the traps could be a good idea in the hands of the right people who are responsible enough to regularly check the trap and release snakes when necessary. Those people who arent responsible enough to check the trap and release snakes is more then likely going to use the old shovel trick if they see a snake anyway.



I get the impression that they don't really care what happens to the animals. They do say that the animal can be humanely released but they don't seem to stress this point. Also the Youtube video they have on the site and the bit about using a shovel undermines there humanely released comments. 

I would still prefer people to use a funnel trap. That way the reptile doesn't have to deal with the stress of being stuck and the can easily be relocated.

A report on funnel traps by the CSIRO. Funnel traps are not the be all and end all of trapping snakes, but I think they would be just as effective as glue traps.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 14, 2008)

this is horrible 

i just watched the link they have to youtube the news reporters said "not that you would want to but you can realise them" so he is just promoting the fact that yo\u could just chuck it out and let it die


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

cruel.Lets make giant 1's and put the people in their.Then leave em for 2 days and then chop their heads off!


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> cruel.Lets make giant 1's and put the people in their.Then leave em for 2 days and then chop their heads off!



I didn't see anywhere about it saying they chop there heads off....


----------



## missllama (Dec 14, 2008)

dave i thinks he means the people who make them lol make people size glue traps...

and scleropages it is a real site unfortunatly


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2008)

There was an old woman who glue trapped a fly,
I don't know why she glue trapped a fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old woman who glue trapped a spider,
That wriggled and jiggled on the glue trap device,
She glue trapped the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she glue trapped the fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old woman who glue trapped a bird,
How absurd! to glue trap a bird,
She glue trapped the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled on the glue trap device,
She glue trapped the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she glue trapped the fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old woman who glue trapped a cat,
Imagine that! to glue trap a cat,
She glue trapped the cat to catch the bird,
She glue trapped the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled in the glue trap device,
She glue trapped the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she glue trapped the fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old woman who glue trapped a dog,
What a hog! to glue trap a dog,
She glue trapped the dog to catch the cat,
She glue trapped the cat to catch the bird,
She glue trapped the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled in her glue trap device,
She glue trapped the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she glue trapped the fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old woman who glue trapped a goat,
Just opened her throat! to glue trap a goat,
She glue trapped the goat to catch the dog,
She glue trapped the dog to catch the cat,
She glue trapped the cat to catch the bird,
She glue trapped the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled on her glue trap device,
She glue trapped the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she glue trapped the fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old woman who glue trapped a cow,
I don't know how she glue trapped a cow!
She glue trapped the cow to catch the goat,
She glue trapped the goat to catch the dog,
She glue trapped the dog to catch the cat,
She glue trapped the cat to catch the bird,
She glue trapped the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled on her glue trap device,
She glue trapped the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she glue trapped the fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old woman who glue trapped a snake,
She's tried to remove it but it bit her instead
and now she's dead—of course!


----------



## missllama (Dec 14, 2008)

slim did u just make that all up then? lol


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2008)

well - sort of stole it from a nursery rhyme, but I changed a few words - so yes, i made it all up myself


----------



## MMAnne (Dec 14, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> And what evidence do you have behind that claim? You think because they have made a snake trap that they just want to kill snakes? That its not to keep your pets and children safe? Sorry to be rude about this but im sick of seeing people on this site make judements and accusations about people and companys when they really dont know what they're talking about.



Where did I say that they just want to kill snakes? I said its inhumane. They say pictures are worth a thousand words and they have alot of pictures of animals that appear to be dead, or that have at least been injured by the glue. And I already said that everything you said was also true, but even so I don't condone using glue to capture animals. They can be humanely released, but theres nothing humane about using glue to capture them.

And did YOU even look at the site? There's stuff about using shovels on there! And as someone else said, just reading through what they've written its fairly obvious they would, and i quote myself would just as soon as use the inhumane way.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Dec 14, 2008)

on one of the last pictures, the caption says its environmentally friendly... how ironic >__>


----------



## Dan19 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> And what evidence do you have behind that claim? You think because they have made a snake trap that they just want to kill snakes? That its not to keep your pets and children safe? Sorry to be rude about this but im sick of seeing people on this site make judements and accusations about people and companys when they really dont know what they're talking about.


 
What would the point be in spending money on a trap and then releasing it? It is obviously made to capture snakes and then kill them and whoever does not think that is plain ignorant and stupid.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2008)

cris said:


> Sticky traps are nothing new, its just specifically designing and marketing them to kill snakes that is new. Rodent and insect traps are widely used in Australia, they work well on AHG's i have heard. Untill someone makes something better they will be used. Compared to using some poisons i think they have a few advantages.
> 
> It wont be long before someone catches a rattler, cops a bite and sues them.


 
I am aware of the "bug" size ones , but a 5 foot one that traps snake? er


----------



## Bugsy (Dec 14, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> Bugsy said:
> 
> 
> > What would the point be in spending money on a trap and then releasing it? It is obviously made to capture snakes and then kill them and whoever does not think that is plain ignorant and stupid.
> ...


----------



## Ishah (Dec 14, 2008)

That is disgusting! I can't believe they can do that!....But then again I can... 

"The Pantry Moth Trap" is very similar from the description (haven't looked at the link/website yet) But it is a triangle shaped tunnel with a non-toxic bait on one side (on the inside of the tunnel) to attract the moths and all three surfaces on the inside of the tunnel is a layer of thick sticky glue... So when the moths fly in to get the bait, they get stuck to the sides....It is a brilliant and highly effective device for trapping those damn moths!....

BUT because there are all these (some still flapping) moths stuck there, it also attracts geckos (mostly AHG I presume) as it is like a free feed right at their feet, no work involved, just walk up and pluck them from the glue (so they think - maybe) BUT they end up getting trapped on the glue also... (The packet mentions nothing of this or how to safely remove the geckos from the trap - but like the snake trap I'd say cooking oil would work?) So meanwhile poor unsuspecting geckos are being lured and trapped also, effectively starving to death and dying of thirst!!! The packet says replace after three months... and since it mentions nothing of effectively trapping vertebrates, most people don't think to check it regularly as they just wait til the three months is up or until the trap is so riddled with dead moths that they replace it...

Needless to say, we used a couple of these traps (I set them before I went away to uni) and low and behold when I came back 3months later to replace them on the holidays, there was the remains of a (AHG I think) gecko left there... I almost died at the thought of the suffering it would have went through! I was almost sick and had to stop myself from crying! A few weeks later after I went back, mum found one still alive and tried to remove it from the trap, but it started to tear the skin etc (as she would never have thought of the oil to remove it as the packaging says nothing of this) and she almost died, cried and was sick, and had to go put it out of its misery as there was no way in hell it was coming off there in one piece!... and she isn't one for killing things, neither am I, but when an animal is suffering like that, it has to be done! Although I make someone else do it...and am yet to be in a situation where I am the only one there, and dread the thought of having to do it...

I seriously can't believe the people that make these damn glue traps don't think of these things! And the suffering of other non-target (and target) animals that evidently get trapped in them and get left there to die... due to the same bait/attractant, or due to the animals/insects the trap is designed for being stuck there... They could atleast put a warning on there and suggest ways to safely remove animals from it in one piece and tell them to check it regularly!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> and scleropages it is a real site unfortunatly


 
Well thats dodgy as , no ones knocked off the inventer / sales team yet? :lol::lol:


----------



## TerryW (Jan 4, 2009)

[video=youtube;It7AbvV0QVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It7AbvV0QVE[/video] is what glue traps do. A lot of people just throw the trapped animals into the rubbish bin, when they are still alive. Where they just suffer and starve to death. And people openly admit to doing this, as if this was normal. Notice that most of these admissions come from the US, where such traps can be widely purchased in stores - so they are pretty much unregulated. In fact, the trap _instructions_ simply tell you to "dispose of trap with animal", encouraging people to throw a live animal into the rubbish bin.

Whoever says they are humane are kidding themselves and should read the Regulatory Impact Statement from the Victorian government. This is why glue traps have been banned in Victoria, with the exception of pest control operators, which I still think is wrong anyway - they shouldn't be used period. Even after a few hours, the animal will injure itself horribly trying to get off.



Bugsy said:


> In my eyes, the point of them is to protect families and family pets.



Think again. What do you think happens when a household pet gets its face stuck in superglue - and pulls? This "protecting pets and families" thing is a total cop out - you don't _need_ to use a glue trap to protect them. You don't _need_ to make something suffer horribly to protect them.


----------



## Harmony67 (Jan 4, 2009)

The unfortunate truth is that in the US reptiles are not given the same consideration as fur bearing or feathered creatures...at least the ones that are "cute". Coyotes and pigeons are persecuted as vermin and killed in horrible ways as well as rodents and reptiles. There are few who stand up for them. 

I was aware of the glue traps for mice and cockroaches but nor for outdoor use. I am sickened that people use them, it is nothing but cruelty. This is how frightened people are by creatures they don't understand. 

I did use a glue trap for the mice in my house a few years ago and after seeing one poor creature try to pull itself off the glue and actually skin its own leg I swore to never use them or advocate their use again. All I can do now is warn other people about the cruelty they inflict on the animals.

This product has got to be the worst way to control "pests" ever invented.


----------



## TerryW (Jan 6, 2009)

They also use this product on birds.

Glue traps are one of the reasons why I hate people in general. It amazes me that people will actually suggest them as a method to remove animals, citing reasons like "it's either me or them" and "I don't want my family to get diseases". It's like they think that they'll get sick if they _don't_ use an inhumane method... which is very ironic. Because animals caught on glue traps tend to defecate and urinate on these traps out of fear, increasing exposure to disease. Then there is the problem of people just leaving them there where they decompose.

People seem to lose all common sense (and their morality) when using these things. It's a disgusting reflection of human nature.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 6, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
The only reason they included this seems to be (IMO) to make sure people don't feel guilty about killing momma snakes :evil:


----------



## diamond_man (Jan 8, 2009)

some of the snakes in tose pics are harmless... one was a ball python.


----------



## TerryW (Jan 13, 2009)

diamond_man said:


> some of the snakes in tose pics are harmless... one was a ball python.



Harmless or not... they shouldn't be used. Glue should be kept to arts and crafts, and fixing things...


----------



## SP.Morton (Jan 13, 2009)

that is just wrong


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2009)

geez humans are horrible,...

thats revolting.


----------



## first_time_owner (Jan 13, 2009)

rnt most of the snakes on that site in the traps pythons? and wouldnt it be just as easy to use one thst traps them without killing or injuring them, like one of those funnel ones


----------



## Emzie (Jan 13, 2009)

TerryW said:


> This is what glue traps do. A lot of people just throw the trapped animals into the rubbish bin, when they are still alive. Where they just suffer and starve to death. And people openly admit to doing this, as if this was normal. Notice that most of these admissions come from the US, where such traps can be widely purchased in stores - so they are pretty much unregulated. In fact, the trap _instructions_ simply tell you to "dispose of trap with animal", encouraging people to throw a live animal into the rubbish bin.
> 
> Whoever says they are humane are kidding themselves and should read the Regulatory Impact Statement from the Victorian government. This is why glue traps have been banned in Victoria, with the exception of pest control operators, which I still think is wrong anyway - they shouldn't be used period. Even after a few hours, the animal will injure itself horribly trying to get off.
> 
> ...



thats was n of the saddest things ive ever seen i couldn't even watch it how could some be so cruel


----------



## LauraM (Jan 13, 2009)

Bugsy said:


> I think the traps could be a good idea in the hands of the right people who are responsible enough to regularly check the trap and release snakes when necessary. Those people who arent responsible enough to check the trap and release snakes is more then likely going to use the old shovel trick if they see a snake anyway.


 
the thing is most people would probly check for the first week or so (not sure how long these things last) but after that probly would only check every 2-3 days and hey if its in the sun and the snake lizard etc is loking for cover its gonna be in the sun for a couple days and hey its not gonna be alive for long... I think its bad people are selling these things, but i think its even worse people use them...........:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::cry::cry::cry:


----------

